# Fantasy Villain Death Match:  Round 1



## Philip Overby (Jul 4, 2012)

In order for this tournament to go a bit faster, I've made it double elimination.  I purposely didn't include any Tolkien characters this time simply because they've won the last 3 tournaments and I think a change of pace can't hurt.  I tried to include a good mix of villains in addition to ones that were voted on, including characters from books, TV shows, movies, cartoons, comic books, and video games.

Vote for Round 1!  (Seeding was completely randomized.  Also several competitors get a "bye" into Round 2.  Them's the bricks!)Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Round 1 Battles:

The Master vs. Jarlaxle
Galbotorix vs. Crom Cruac
Artemis Entreri vs. Lanfear
Emperor Palpatine vs. Khalul
Sephiroth vs. Bavmorda
Soulcatcher vs. Mrs. Coulter
The Joker vs. Kefka
HAL vs. Thulsa Doom
Captain Hook vs. Baron Harkonnen
Grendel's Mother vs. Boba Fett
The White Witch vs. Predator
Xenomorph vs. Darth Vader
T-1000 vs. Lucifer (Supernatural)
The Wicked Witch of the West vs. Lord Soth
Ironmask vs. Voldemort
Anomander Rake vs. Black Dow

List of Competitors Below:

The White Witch (Narnia)
Barbossa (Pirates of the Caribbean)
Cersei (Song of Ice and Fire)
Black Dow (Joe Abercrombie books)
Soulcatcher (Black Company)
Lanfear (Wheel of Time)
The First (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Artemis Entreri (Salvatore, several series)
Jarlaxle (Salvatore, several series)
Lucifer (Supernatural)
Ironmask (Gemmell, White Wolf)
Khalul (Abercrombie, First Law trilogy)
The Master (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Darth Vader (Star Wars)
Crom Cruac, the Great Worm (The Chronicles of Faerie)
Maleficent (Sleeping Beauty)
The Emperor (Star Wars)
Sephiroth (Final Fantasy VII)
Anomander Rake (Malazan Book of the Fallen)
Queen Bavmorda (Willow)
Thulsa Doom (Conan the Barbarian movie)
The Wicked Witch of the West (The Wizard of Oz)
Voldemort (Harry Potter)
Lord Soth (Dragonlance)
Ganon (Legend of Zelda)
Galbatorix (Eragon)
The Joker (Batman)
Anubis (Stargate)
Shredder (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles)
T-1000 (Terminator)
Predator (Predator)
Baron Harkonnen (Dune)
Kefka (Final Fantasy VI)
Boba Fett (Star Wars)
HAL (2001: A Space Odyssey)
Xenomorph (Alien)
Grendel's Mother (Beowulf)
Captain Hook (Peter Pan)
Mrs. Coulter (His Dark Materials)
Magneto (X-Men)


----------



## Reaver (Jul 4, 2012)

*Mandalorians Unite!!!*



Phil the Drill said:


> List of Competitors Below:
> 
> The White Witch (Narnia)
> Barbossa (Pirates of the Caribbean)
> ...





I take offense at this Mr. Drill. Boba Fett is not a villain, sir. 

This is yet another prime example of Anti-Mandalorian racism.  Shame on you!


----------



## Reaver (Jul 4, 2012)

*Mutants Unite!!!*



Phil the Drill said:


> List of Competitors Below:
> 
> The White Witch (Narnia)
> Barbossa (Pirates of the Caribbean)
> ...




I take offense at this Mr. Drill.  Why is Magneto at the bottom of your list?  This is yet another prime example of Anti-Mutant racism.  Shame on you!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jul 4, 2012)

I think this is the first challenge where I've voted against most of the people I nominated.


----------



## Martinus (Jul 4, 2012)

I know it's too late now, but it would have been neat if you'd had a match up of The Master (Buffy) vs. The Master (Doctor Who).  It would have been glorious!


----------

